# Gold Dot Ammo (Short Barrel?)



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

What length handgun barrel would be considered for using Gold Dot Short Barrel Ammo 4inches or less than 4inches. What is the difference between Gold Dot short barrel ammo and Standard Gold Dot ammo. I have a Handgun in 45ACP with a 4inch barrel that I am using standard Gold Dot 230gr ammo. I was wondering would I be better served by using the same load in "short barrel"?


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i believe the main difference is that the projectile is made to expand at the lower velocities that you'd have in a short barreled firearm. my thought is it's mainly for 2-3" revolvers or subcompact pistols.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I would only use short barrel ammo in guns with barrels less then 3". I carried "normal" ammo in my XD sub compact.

YMMV.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Gold Dot Ammo(Short Barrel?)*

Thanx for the replies, Very helpful and pretty much along the lines of what I was already thinking.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is what Speer has to say about it:

*Speer® LE Gold Dot® Short Barrel Duty Ammunition*

Packing a short barrel once meant less velocity and less reliable expansion. Speer has created an entire category of specialized ammunition designed specifically for back-up guns. Gold Dot Short Barrel was introduced in 2004 and designed from the ground up to work in 2-inch barrels. We redesigned select Gold Dot bullets to make the cavity larger for reliable expansion at the reduced velocities common to short barrel handguns. You also get less "kick" to keep you on target when wielding sharp snapping .357 and .44 Magnum revolvers. And if a semi-auto is your gun of choice, our offerings are ideal for expansion in barrels as short as three inches. Available in 9mm +P, 38 Special +P, 357 Magnum, 40 S&W, 44 Magnum and 45 Auto

http://le.atk.com/general/speerproducts/handgun/GoldDotShortBarrel.aspx


----------

